# PAYE/PRSI Registration Number?



## ButtermilkJa (15 Oct 2007)

I received a letter from Revenue today notifying me of my PAYE/PRSI Registration number for my new Ltd. Co.

Is this also my new VAT number? Are they one in the same?


----------



## webtax (15 Oct 2007)

Did you register for VAT? Should be the same but confirm that you are registered.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (15 Oct 2007)

Yes, I definitely registered. Well, I asked my accountant to register, and he confirmed he had and that I would have to wait a few weeks until a new VAT number arrived.

Just wasn't sure whether the PAYE/PRSI thingy was different again.

That's grand anyway, I can start invoicing through the Ltd. Co. now so.

Cheers!


----------



## webtax (15 Oct 2007)

ButtermilkJa said:


> Yes, I definitely registered. Well, I asked my accountant to register, and he confirmed he had and that I would have to wait a few weeks until a new VAT number arrived.
> 
> Just wasn't sure whether the PAYE/PRSI thingy was different again.
> 
> ...



You'd want to make a phone call your tax office to make sure you're registered before you start issuing vat invoices - there's a difference between you applying to register and the revenue actually registering you! (You probably are since they have put you up for PAYE/PRSI already but check it first)


----------



## ButtermilkJa (16 Oct 2007)

Yes, perhaps no harm to do this anyway. I'll give them a call...

Thanks


----------

